# 3M "Exterior" tape



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Any one had a chance to demo this stuff yet?



















Its a snap tape. It will literally snap clean and squarely with a crisp tug. Its ultra thin and more plastic than paper too. You can bend a ridiculous radius as well as the picture attests.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Heard of it but never seen it. I like the bendability of it.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Got some as a demo but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I asked JP and he says is the same crap. I might use tomorrow if I end up working another Sunday.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I asked JP and he says is the same crap. I might use tomorrow if I end up working another Sunday.


Same crap in what way? I hold no stock in 3m, it looks like a completely different animal. Check out the snap...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It is definitely new tech. Dont know about practicality yet


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> It is definitely new tech. Dont know about practicality yet


3M tape doesn't stick to pretty much anything. Can you make a straight line without the bleeding? 

This is the problem I have with 3M. It happens on baseboards that have been dusted and the top edge wipe with a dry rag. 3 to 5 minutes after that it looks like this


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I use intertape pg 29 personally, but that's besides the point. I absolutely agree blue tape is pointless, at least imo. I'm suprised about the radius this one can turn, it reminds me of crepe backed tape. Either way, I have no field testing on this one and am curious about feedback.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use frog tape and I don't have problems with the delicate or the regular green stuff.

But on some job I did, I bought 6 rolls of the 3M edge lock and every single one failed.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I asked JP and he says is the same crap. I might use tomorrow if I end up working another Sunday.


The more I think about it, the less I think JP has messed with it. Ever the vigilant beta tester, im doubting he shot you straight if he is saying its "the same crap". Same crap as what? Its most definetly a new spin on tape technology, however i am unsure of the necessity or commodity of this new tech. It is currently a SW only item and it is not a "blue" tape. It is supposed to be a high tack tape. I can see holding thicker plastic up with it and closing off store front windows for spray applications. It is waterproof and does not split at the paper backing (not a paper backed makeup) releasing the adhesive from the backing. I could see clean release from this product. In some ways acts like a 3m command strip.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it like the one on the first pic I posted?

I might be wrong I'm on mobile.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is it like the one on the first pic I posted?
> 
> I might be wrong I'm on mobile.


Yep. I have no real world experience. Have not put it to the rest other than tinkering on some laminate and on some door frames. Its definetly not typical interior blue tape.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I use frog tape and I don't have problems with the delicate or the regular green stuff.
> 
> But on some job I did, I bought 6 rolls of the 3M edge lock and every single one failed.


I hear you. I have no love for the interior blue tape. Cant remember the last time I used it. I do use low tac tape very frequently, just not 3m or frog.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like it could work really great for interiors when you need to spray ceilings. 

Kind a like this. I will buy a roll tomorrow and start making some tests.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks like it could work really great for interiors when you need to spray ceilings.
> 
> Kind a like this. I will buy a roll tomorrow and start making some tests.


Cool. One caviat. When snapping this tape, pull quick. Slow stretching makes the tape snap back resembling a Command Strip. Definitely where this tape technology is rooted and assimmilated from. I'd just consider it learning curve until I figure it out or label it a fail. Fyi.


Btw. Love your new sig. The dual sarcasm is noted. Roflmao.:thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I asked JP and he says is the same crap. I might use tomorrow if I end up working another Sunday.


Let me clarify that. I called 3M about poor adhesion in humidity. They did not give a damn about my feedback nor offer any way of tracking the issue or speaking to someone knowledgeable who can isolate and document the issue and follow up with the issue. 

I was told 3M has no control over how product is handled after it leaves their "controlled environment". 

I simply suggested that tape be made to work outside of "controlled environments" because painters painting outside... well.. I don't have to explain. That tape needs to have the level of humidity SPELLED out on the roll. It is 50%. Good luck with it over that.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> 3M tape doesn't stick to pretty much anything. Can you make a straight line without the bleeding?
> 
> This is the problem I have with 3M. It happens on baseboards that have been dusted and the top edge wipe with a dry rag. 3 to 5 minutes after that it looks like this


That is exactly what the tape did when I used it inside when outside was a disaster. Inside was an AC environment too and it still failed. I took photos too but yours looks identical.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Any one had a chance to demo this stuff yet?
> 
> Its a snap tape. It will literally snap clean and squarely with a crisp tug. Its ultra thin and more plastic than paper too. You can bend a ridiculous radius as well as the picture attests.


I have some time with this tape. Try making that radius outside on various surfaces with any humidity, fail. Doesn't stick well to brick/stone or concrete. Green lacquer tape is still the best for outside, still better than a tape that was supposedly designed for exterior use only. 

JP is right, same crap. 

Snap clean is cool, might be better suited for interior surfaces if they made it in 1"

BTW it's not exclusive to SW, HD carries it and several local owned paint stores carry it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told it would stick to synthetic stucco. It doesnt. Thats the only reason I tried it.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I always wait for JP's review on these things. Saved me from buying a roll.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I could see using it for masking glass on French doors etc if spraying, with that clean snap, but that's about it.


----------

